# Accordion Music :)



## drapek_acc (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello!

What do you think about modern accordion music? Do you like it?

This is my performance of piece composed by russian composer - Alexander Schmykow

Jazz - Rock Partita






Enjoy!!!


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

This was an interesting album I stumbled on last year, some of it involving duets between the Japanese sheng and accordion-- oddly enough, they compliment one another quite well. There are long drawn out drones and in places I've had a difficult time distinguishing between the two. Not much obvious rhythmic stuff going on. Its strangely calming music.

I no longer have much of *Pauline Oliveros*' music, but she has does some amazing things on the accordion-- IIRC she often uses just intonation in some of her solo accordion pieces. But again, it doesn't sound like typical accordion music, more dissonance, less drones.

I haven't listened to any *Astor Piazzolla* yet!


----------

